# Sherwin Williams Boat Paint?



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

We use their aircraft coatings weekly, very good stuff. They have a lot of commercial coatings including a selection of marine coatings. I believe the Seaguard epoxy might be what you’re after. https://protective.sherwin-williams...ate.jsp?N=23&Ns=p_name|0||p_sku_display_order


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

Fishtex,
What do you use it on? Aircraft Carriers?
I called the local store and he said his clients are industrial vessels so did not know what a small fiberglass boat would need. If it worked out I could save $200 but I don't want to do the painting and sanding twice.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Rustoleum marine paint at Lowes and HD


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Fishtex said:


> We use their aircraft coatings weekly, very good stuff. They have a lot of commercial coatings including a selection of marine coatings. I believe the Seaguard epoxy might be what you’re after. https://protective.sherwin-williams...ate.jsp?N=23&Ns=p_name|0||p_sku_display_order


Seaguard is extremely thick. It will not provide a good cosmetic finish unless it's heated or thinned quite a bit with xylene. It's meant to be a anticorrosive barrier on steel and aluminum hulls. Rolling will leave a poor profile as well.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

BassFlats said:


> Rustoleum marine paint at Lowes and HD


Nuttin but d bes!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Valspar Rust Armor. Buy the hardner additive and you've got a durable paint for chump change. Get it in any color too.


----------



## weldandglass (Sep 29, 2009)

Polylon HP is one of Sherwin Williams two part polyurethanes that has fairly gloss and is similar in application and durability to the two part systems like awlgrip, sterling, etc. 

I've experimented with this paint and another of their two part paint systems on boats I've built (hi-solids, I'm fairly certain) and liked the paints relatively well. They don't roll and tip worth a crap (probably because they don't have a reducer formulated for that purpose) so you have to spray them to get a decent finish. 

Both of these products are best applied over an epoxy primer and Sherwin Williams sells an epoxy primer called macropoxy that very reasonably priced. If a really high gloss, quality finish is what you're after then I would go with awlgrip. If you just want a durable paint that looks pretty decent, polylon HP or the hi-solids systems might be suitable for you.

Also, the cheap, one-part systems mentioned above will never have the adhesion, durability and hardness that the two part systems have.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Panamakid said:


> Fishtex,
> What do you use it on? Aircraft Carriers?
> I called the local store and he said his clients are industrial vessels so did not know what a small fiberglass boat would need. If it worked out I could save $200 but I don't want to do the painting and sanding twice.


We’re painting UAV’s and it’s usually Polane, and yes they do paint aircraft carriers with SW marine paints. We paint based on what’s called out on the print. You can see the mil specs on each paint, primer or coating. (It’s a two part polyurethane). Navy customers had a different spec but I can’t remember which combo of primer/paint they used, sorry about that. 

I can see wanting to use that discount but you need to be able to get the results you are after, cheaper and bad finish is not a good combo. For example, Roll and tip Awlgrip or Sterling is doable by most non pros but if you want to go with Sherwin-Williams, you’ll probably need to spray. I’d just call support or send an email and describe exactly what you’re after and they can recommend, they have helped me in the past and it worked out fine. 

Keep in mind, these guys are used to commercial/industrial/Aero-Def customers. A lot of the marine stuff is all about corrosion protection which is not the concern here. They will recommend certain primers for certain substrates but may change based on temps or whether you are brushing/rolling or spraying. They’ll also have reducers they like, etc. I had a guy that used to paint airplanes and he had all kinds of combos he liked, from years of experience. 

In any case the Sherwin-Williams stuff is top notch but it’s damn expensive and may not be the easiest to use in some applications. 

BTW, System 3 primer gets good reviews from everyone I’ve spoken with. Use quality two part systems and do the job once, it’ll be worth it when it’s time to sell. YMMV. Good luck.


----------

